

Blogger arrests hit record high - kevTheDev
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7456357.stm

======
pg
Rather linkbaitish title. Presumably each year has been a record high.

Anyone know who the arrested Americans were?

~~~
kevTheDev
this is true - but I took the title directly from the article without much
thought about that...

~~~
kevTheDev
when i said this is true - i was referring only to the linkbaitish title.

'Presumably each year has been a record high?' - Not if the record is on a
year by year basis

